# male hedgie names



## cnalfonso (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey everyone! I am a very excited soon to be hedgie owner. I pick up a grey baby male on sarurday and have no idea what to name him. Does anyone have any cute and creative name? Please dont mention sonic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

hmm, i have a list of names i like

Felix, Rodney, Xander, Theo, Phineaus,


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of mythological/literary names... and anything that isn't a clever play on something to do with hedgehogs/quills/etc. Just my person preference. Archimedes is named for a Greek scientist. (Also, if you've ever seen the old Disney movie The Sword in the Stone - it's the name of the owl.)


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I go with moxieberry, I'm a big fan of mythological names as well (my hedgie's name is Loki  ) maybe you can check some names out? There are lots of lists on the internet. From old gods (Norse, Greek, etc) to kings and things like that. 
My praying mantis' name is Nero.


----------



## cnalfonso (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone. I like the idea of mythological creatures. I may wait until I see his personality and maybe name him from there although I do want to have some ideas ready. I'm scared if I name him after somebody, let's say for example a god of war, he will end up taking that personality and I will be in constant battle with him. Lol silly I know. I am also considering cute names like diesel and Dexter and blade or Reese. But I have no idea yet. Still looking for more options.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Some other suggestions;
beastie
khan
dexter
dewey
hicks
pee wee
bogie
strider
stewie
radar
wokie
yoda
hoggle
snarf
kirby


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

cnalfonso said:


> Thanks a lot everyone. I like the idea of mythological creatures. I may wait until I see his personality and maybe name him from there although I do want to have some ideas ready. I'm scared if I name him after somebody, let's say for example a god of war, he will end up taking that personality and I will be in constant battle with him. Lol silly I know. I am also considering cute names like diesel and Dexter and blade or Reese. But I have no idea yet. Still looking for more options.


I never name a pet before I get them. I always name them after something in their personalty (or physical appearance). For example, my hedgehog is quite a curious, bold boy so I named him after the god of mischief, the trickster, Loki. Mischief in the more positive way of course.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, my boyfriend and I had a list of names we liked and didn't make the decision until the second time we visited the breeder to spend time with him.


----------



## MLHollywood (Apr 22, 2012)

My running theme is something Roman related (general, emperors, gods, etc). I haven't gotten my baby yet, but Liber is what I'm thinking. Of course, it depends on the look and personality!


----------



## cnalfonso (Apr 25, 2012)

I am loving all these ideas!! I can't wait to bring him home on Saturday. I feel like this is the slowest week ever and Sat can't come fast enough! Lol


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I know the feeling  I'm curious what you'll name him in the end!

Liber is also a nice one!


----------



## cnalfonso (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree, Liber is a good name. I am also curious myself to see what personality and name my hedgie ends up having. Here is the pic I have of him (maybe to help with some names based on looks?).

[attachment=0:hi45d7r1]photo.JPG[/attachment:hi45d7r1]
He's a little cutie. I already have the cage set up and it looks so empty!  Countdown: 2 more days!


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

Everyone I've told that I am getting a hedgehog has said name it Sonic! I got so annoyed that I told them all I was just going to name it Hedgehog :lol:


----------



## cnalfonso (Apr 25, 2012)

hahaha I get the same reaction from people and it does get a bit annoying hearing the same suggestion over and over again from everyone. Which is why I created this thread. When are you getting your little baby?


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

I've contacted several breeders, but only a few contacted me back . There aren't any within a days drive of me; fortunately, one of the breeders that did is willing to ship under certain conditions, so I've sent in an application to adopt. If I have to wait for the best conditions to receive my hedgie, I am ok with that, I want it to be healthy! I have been busy reading and setting things up, but I have been running names through my head constantly too!


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm getting my boy on Sat. too!  
I'm a total nerd, so I'm naming mine Sedrick for Cedric Diggory in Harry Potter. Sheldon was a good one too. Personally, I belive that you should name him after what you like. Say, if you like trains, name him Tomas! :lol:


Countdown! 1 more day! :mrgreen:


----------



## cnalfonso (Apr 25, 2012)

omg I'm counting down too!! I'm so excited I can barely sleep! Lol names I'm considering are shadow and phantom (I'm scared he's going to hide a lot if I give him that name prematurely before meeting him). I am also thinking of Diesal, Truffles or Reese (if he's sweet) or even considering Eric or Alcide after the true blood characters (I'm possessed lol). I do want to wait to see his personality though to see if one name jus screams out at me lol

Cedric is a good name. I hope your hedgie is smart just like him!


----------



## cnalfonso (Apr 25, 2012)

I meant to say I'm obsessed with true blood in my previous post; not possessed lol oops


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

cnalfonso said:


> Lol names I'm considering are shadow and phantom (I'm scared he's going to hide a lot if I give him that name prematurely before meeting him).


Although it would be wonderfully ironic if you named him one of these, and he turns out to be a huge socializer!


----------



## MLHollywood (Apr 22, 2012)

Or you might end up with a hedge ninja! ^^


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

sooo does the hedgie have a name?


----------

